# ATO: ABN bulk cancellations



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*ABN bulk cancellations*








*2 May 2019*
We will be conducting reviews on existing ABNs, which includes cancelling inactive ones. This helps to make sure the information on the Australian Business Register is correct and up to date.
Your ABN may be cancelled if:
Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC) advise your company is deregistered
you advised in your latest income tax return you have stopped running your business
have stopped reporting business income or expenses
provide us with no other indications you may be in business
you lodge a final tax return.

If your ABN is cancelled and you need it later, you can reapply for the same ABN if your business structure is the same. If your structure is different - for example, you were a sole trader but your new business is a company - you will get a different ABN.
If we cancel your ABN and you are not happy with our decision, contact us and we will try to resolve the issue.
*Find out about:*
ABR IntegrityExternal Link
ABN entitlementExternal Link

*See also:*
Contact us

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/ABN-bulk-cancellations/?sbnews20190508)


----------

